# Two of a kind but differance



## bucky902 (Jan 28, 2013)

These two are the same but are prepared by :

    top one is : nerviline prepared by the catarrhozone co Kingston Ont.

    bottom one is:nerviline prepared by Nc Polson & co Kingston 

 The more common one i seen is the top one


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 28, 2013)

NICE! [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 28, 2013)

Polson owned the Catarrhozone Co., but the Nervilines with the Polson embossing are fairly hard to find.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2013)

That's cool, did you dig them?


----------

